# quad pain



## poshpaws (2 May 2011)

Hi All , i am a newbie cyclist with some kg's to loose , so i picked up my bike and started to ride 

by biggest problem is when I cycle i get extreme burning pains in my quads (both legs) and have to stop my legs for a few seconds and continue
is this just my lack of exercise catching up with me and this will pass or something else?

I had my riding position checked by my local retailer and some adjustments were made , but still the cycle of pain remains


----------



## ttcycle (2 May 2011)

If it's been some time since you've been on a bike and your general fitness is quite low this is probably just your muscles being unhappy about the new work it's got to do.

Make sure you rest up, eat well and drink plenty so you don't get dehydrated and it will get easier with a bit of time.

Welcome to CC and enjoy cycling!


----------



## ttcycle (2 May 2011)

If it doesn't resolve itself in say a couple of weeks then perhaps there are more adjustments to be made to riding position- however, if you've had a basic check then that will be a good thing.


----------



## montage (2 May 2011)

Is this pain when you are pushing hard or gentle?


----------



## MLC (3 May 2011)

Plenty of good advice above but to pinpoint, when does it happen, how far have you ridden etc etc 

Do you get that pain all through the ride or is just when you exert yourself more such as when going up hill?

If it is a burning pain? (like you would get if you lift weights) in the quads then it may be the muscles working hard and to get technical you are switching from using your aerobic (CV) system to Anaerobic i.e. you are effectively weight training and starting to burn the glycogen stores in your muscles which are not limitless with the byproduct being lactic acid. This won't go away, as such, as you get better at climbing you will get the same burn but it will last for less time as you get the hill done quicker. You will come to recognise that burn for what it is and slow your pace accordingly or if you train with a Heart rate monitor you can ease up and stay in the aerobic zone. If it is the climbing burn then you can avoid it by slowing the pace, sit in the saddle and dropping to a smaller gear and spinning.

If it is more of a cramping pain? that may indicate lack of warm up you are either dehydrated or again pushing yourself too much.

I had a lay off recently and my quads will cramp if I push myself too much. 

It sounds to me that you could be pushing too hard or are maybe riding in too big a gear, poor bike set up could be the issue but that would normally show itself in the knees, neck, back area first.


----------

